# California Private Investigator referral



## Usa8235

This is going to sound weird but... i have a friend who needs a private investigator in California that can be recommended. Married to a very high profile person and only asking me cause doesn't want anyone out there to have their feelers up and she knows my husband knows lots of law enforcement people..but none in CA..

thanks in advance if any recommendations


----------



## Johnny Law

Jim Rockford, all the way. J/K, I don't know anyone out there anymore.


----------



## Usa8235

!!! thanks for the laugh!!


----------

